# South Glos rug thefts



## treacle_beastie (11 September 2010)

Hi, Just to let you know 3 horses had their rugs stolen from their backs whilst out in the field last night at a yard in South Glos. They seemed to target the cobs as the other horses in the field still have theirs on.

Really annoyed and feel a bit worried they may come back for more rugs/tack or even the horses.

Anyone else had any experiences of this lately or do you know if there have been similiar thefts in the area?


----------



## Cedars (11 September 2010)

Whereabouts in South Glos? PM me if you prefer.

Not heard of anything but will keep an ear out.

Some people


----------



## treacle_beastie (11 September 2010)

have sent a PM


----------



## trendybraincell (11 September 2010)

Ditto this question where abouts?


----------



## MochaDun (16 September 2010)

Just seen this...will PM you as would be useful to know location as I'm South Glos too...


----------



## miss_c (16 September 2010)

Was this at yours hun?


----------



## monkeybum13 (17 September 2010)

Thieving gits!

Was this at your yard treacle beastie?


----------



## UnaB (17 September 2010)

Not recently, but last year i had my entire padlocked rug/grooming storage cupboard stolen, as well as my electric fence energiser.  They also tried to take one of the horses (friesian so similar size to a large cob which is weird!) but presumably it wouldnt load or leave the other horse so they just dumped her on the road and left her there.

Police thought at the time it was the travellers and there had been other thefts, including several dogs 

This was in North Glos though but its definately a scary thing to have happen!


----------



## nativetyponies (17 September 2010)

treacle_beastie said:



			They seemed to target the cobs as the other horses in the field still have theirs on.
		
Click to expand...

maybe someone is trying to tell the owners something? LOL 

sorry being flippant


----------



## treacle_beastie (17 September 2010)

Hi, we heard there were several stolen in the area.  It was the new rugs they went for which is rubbish for those who had theirs nicked.  At least it was only the rugs and not the horses but its the horrid feeling you get knowing that someones been handling your horse. 

The horses were quite unsettled for the next couple of nights but they are OK now.  I have told my horse to kick the s@@t out of strangers trying to steal her or her rugs in the future which I'm sure she would do anyway - she tries so hard to kick me when I am rugging her! maybe thats why hers didnt go or maybe because it was the cheapest rug you can get!


----------



## monkeybum13 (17 September 2010)

Thank you for letting us know, will spread the word.

Sorry to those who lost their new rugs


----------



## treacle_beastie (17 September 2010)

sorry I had to edit out the location as I dont want to advertise it! Please can you not say the exact location for those who know it - we are all ultra paranoid now!


----------



## miss_c (17 September 2010)

Yup won't say the exact location t_b, I can understand you all being paranoid!


----------



## marmalade76 (17 September 2010)

UnaB said:



			Not recently, but last year i had my entire padlocked rug/grooming storage cupboard stolen, as well as my electric fence energiser.  They also tried to take one of the horses (friesian so similar size to a large cob which is weird!) but presumably it wouldnt load or leave the other horse so they just dumped her on the road and left her there.

Police thought at the time it was the travellers and there had been other thefts, including several dogs 

This was in North Glos though but its definately a scary thing to have happen!
		
Click to expand...

Did that happen at your current field?


----------



## marmalade76 (17 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			maybe someone is trying to tell the owners something? LOL 

sorry being flippant
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - just what I was thinking!


----------



## treacle_beastie (17 September 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			Ha ha - just what I was thinking!
		
Click to expand...

It was last week when it was peeing it down and fairly cold plus they all had a virus so they all had rainsheets on - they would have been naked otherwise!


----------



## UnaB (17 September 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			Did that happen at your current field?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but the owners have put up security lighting and CCTV since, thank god!!


----------



## marmalade76 (17 September 2010)

Crikey, a horse loose on that road - *shudders* - poor you!


----------



## UnaB (17 September 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			Crikey, a horse loose on that road - *shudders* - poor you!
		
Click to expand...

Huh??  The road im on now is REALLY quiet, thank god!  The yard i was at before was on a main road, you might be thinking of that one?


----------



## xwp (17 September 2010)

Could someone PM re the exact location please..im not far from gloucs!!


----------



## OWLIE185 (17 September 2010)

As a HorseWatch co-ordinator I can tell you that the theft of rugs off horses both in their fields and stables is nationwide at the moment.
Quite a lot of rugs are recovered but unless they are marked it is not possible to determimne the owner.  Therefore please always mark rugs with  your home post code.
Horses should be freezemarked on their shoulders as a freezemark can be read by anyone.  Tack should be stamp marked with your home post code and lorries and trailers have the roof's marked with the post code in very large text.  Make sure that the hinges on gates are reversed to stop thieves from simply lifting the gate off it's hinges.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 September 2010)

UnaB said:



			Huh??  The road im on now is REALLY quiet, thank god!  The yard i was at before was on a main road, you might be thinking of that one?
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm thinking of Tredington, I think it's a busy road.


----------



## MochaDun (17 September 2010)

Owlie185...what would you recommend to do the postcode on the rugs with that is indelible (sp?!) - something like one of those big fat marker pens?  Just wondering what would be best to withstand being covered in mud and maybe not that visible plus washing and reproofing.


----------



## the watcher (18 September 2010)

MochaDun, if you want to get experimental I know somebody who used a mix of fibreglass (the kind you use for filling dents in cars) with bright paint. Put on through a stencil, once it has set it will survive mud, rubbing and washing almost permanently. Does invalidate any guarantees on your rug though.


----------



## Balibee (18 September 2010)

a weird thing happened on my yard the other day.

My horse was found with the front chest straps completley undone .  Neck cover still on and all other straps intact.

My horse will not stand and be de rugged (he walks backwards once you start de rugging)

I have a horrible feeling someone has tried to take hi rug off and gave up after undoing the front.

My horse is clever but there is no way he could have completely undone 2 chest straps when they are very secure ones!


----------



## siant2 (18 September 2010)

This is not a new occurance in this area.... happens every now and again. Recommend bright white dulux emulsion paint - postcodes on both sides of rugs. Theives will not want a rug which is identifiable and it would be quite difficult to wash out....just keep painting over it yearly.


----------



## treacle_beastie (20 September 2010)

also someone mentioned lipstick works quite well! 

We have used marker pens and spray paint which seems to have survived the rain.


----------



## horsecrazy25 (21 September 2010)

Sorry to hear this!! 

Im very near South Glos, could you PM me details, thanks, x


----------

